# Seed question



## jwnich93 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am a little short on cash to buy seeds from a bank and I was wondering what you guys think of growing from seeded marijuana.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot of growers do that but I do not encourage it.

1) a grower does not know the strain
2) most seeded mj is from hermies, hermies are bad.
3) IT IS ALL ABOUT THE GENERICS.. good genes= good mj


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Your lookig to have a hermie farm? Save your cash till you can afford it. Now if your just beginning do a plant or two to test out your equip. But your gonna have to clean your enire grow room before you put anything valuable in there.


----------



## Diversified (Feb 22, 2010)

I was looking at The Attitude seed bank (a site sponsor) for the various seeds they have to offer. They have seeds by KC Brains that are around $20 U.S. funds for 10 seeds. Attitude also gives away free seeds with your order. The more you order, the more freebies you get. The weekend of March 5th they are having a special freebie offer. Also, while going through the order process there is a spot for a discount code. If you type in 420, you will get an aditional 10% off your order.

Give them a try.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2010)

Quality genetics are actually very affordable.  If you cannot afford seeds, you are probably not going to be able to afford growing.  The seeds are a very small part of it, cost wise.


----------

